# Pumilio Vivariums



## BBoyette (Mar 9, 2009)

Right now I currently have a pair of Gold Dust, I have them in a 10g vert...Im working on a 20g high vert this weekend. 
I would like folks to post your setups if you can.


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

Here is my popa tank. It's a 40 breeder vert ad has been set up a couple weeks now, this is a fresh picture of it, it's growing in a bit now. My basti 40 vert is not as nice and the el dorado one is not complete yet.


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

This is my Rio Guarumo viv. It's an 18" cube








I don't have any pics of my Cayo De Aqua viv, but it's a 10 vert. I am gonna be moving him into a 20 vert as soon as I get him a GF.


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

29 gal man creek tank (growing in/ needs some maintenance)



james


----------



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

37 collumn yellowbelly viv 1.1 probable pair. its grown in some since this pic but is pretty recent. Month or two since gary sent them? 








kristy
edit: sorry i cant get the whole viv in the pic. its got a good land area of leaf litter as well and a lot more broms than can be seen.


----------



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

NICE job Kristy!!! Is the male calling for you?


----------



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

As a matter of fact he just started. Saw them both in their fav brom last night. And during the day, I can always count on the female being plastered on the front glass lol. I usually take that as a sign to feed Though the viv is thouroughly seeded. kristy


----------



## sounddrive (Jan 4, 2007)

popas 18 cube









bastis 20vert
6 months ago


----------



## BBoyette (Mar 9, 2009)

nice setups...cant wait till i get to the point of adding plants.


----------



## Estrato (Jan 6, 2009)

My Chiriqui River pairs viv. 18x18x24 exo.


----------



## Dean (Mar 1, 2008)

G/D Basti tank 18x24x18.


----------



## ray1taylor (Nov 15, 2008)

wow love them broms.


----------



## MarcNem (Dec 13, 2008)

I keep all my pumilio in 18x18x24 Exos. This is a temporary 2x4 rack I built until I finish the cabinet. 

I keep El Dorado (ong&gold), Cayo de Agua, Almerante, and Gold Dust. 























































Marc


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

MELLOWROO421 said:


> This is my Rio Guarumo viv. It's an 18" cube
> 
> 
> 
> ...


2 words... BAD ASS!! This is a fantastic viv. I love it.



Here's my Colon Viv. Its only about a month old or a little older. Has a lot of growing in to do...


----------



## Marinarawr (Jan 14, 2009)

When are you gonna start selling those tree fern panels? I read about it in an older thread and now I have expectations!  Gorgeous vivs all!


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

Frogtofall said:


> 2 words... BAD ASS!! This is a fantastic viv. I love it.
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my Colon Viv. Its only about a month old or a little older. Has a lot of growing in to do...


Thanks Antone. The Rio's seem to be loving it too  Your viv looks great as always. Good luck with the Colon's. They are stunning little frogs and I plan on getting some one day.


----------



## frogmanroth (May 23, 2006)

40 verts, 1.1 christobal, 1.1 alimirante, 1.2 x 2 caucheros










also have a reg 55 with 1.2 bastimentos


----------



## *GREASER* (Apr 11, 2004)

Solarte

























Cayos


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

sweet tanks Greg, what do you use on the side of the tanks, just a sheet of epoxy and cocofiber?


----------



## BBoyette (Mar 9, 2009)

Nice tanks Greaser, how do you have your broms mounted?


----------

